# Making Hobbit Dreams Come True with the Ellen Show



## Olo Toadfoot (Nov 11, 2011)

Ellen Twitter Blitz

With Thanksgiving around the corner, we find it only fitting that one of our heroes, Ellen, be properly thanked for all that she does to make people’s dreams come true. And although she would undoubtedly appreciate a nice personal note, we are all about utilizing social media to do ridiculously intense things.


Therefore, we will be sending Ellen an awesomely large number of tweets thanking her for supporting the dreams of fans.


This *Thursday, Nov. 17 *we encourage anyone and everyone to help us by:


-tweeting* thx to Ellen*


-mentioning *@roadtotheshire* in your tweet


-hash tagging *#HostTheHobbits* to see if Ellen wont help us out too!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry...Ellen who? And what did she do?


----------

